# 02 altima RPM REVING high without accelerating while driving.



## mastabo (Sep 27, 2010)

This has happened couple of times when I drove the car for more than an hour. I do not know what the problem is.

Out of nowhere, the RPM would rev high and I would not get any acceleration. The car does not die.

I would pull over and let it sit for few minutes, then it would start working fine again. Sometimes, I would just cruise on the speed before this starts happening and it is fine again.

One time, when I started the car back up, the P on the dash flashed. The P as in Park light in the Gears.

I kept looking for answers, but the only answer I have gotten was a loose connector to the throttle body...

If anyone else can help me with this issue, it would be much appreciated.

Car runs find other than that problem. 

The car is an 02 altima.
166k miles.

I searched the forums, but did not find any answers.

Than You!


----------



## El.coño.andy (Oct 21, 2010)

i had this problem as well. turns out my vehicle speed sensor was flipping out on me. it may or may not be what you're experiencing though. hope you got it solved.


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

I would check it for any stored codes, I would also look at the vss as previous mentioned.... Good luck !!


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 19, 2010)

First you need to check for any DTC's like mentioned before. 02 Altima's are drive by wire so it is very important that you have someone check it out for you. Because, you very well may have a throttle body issue as well.


----------

